# Labor and Delivery : Delivery complications.



## NubianSoaps.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It can be a train wreck to go out to a doe who has pushed for hours, even overnight, with kids all bunched up at the cervix with usually a leg back on a kid, a head back on a kid or a kid coming sideways, blocking the entrance for everyone. Most of the time you can't push them back in. You can elevate her uterus to fall back, with bales of hay etc.. In those kinds of instances you just hope for the best. Go in cleanly and follow the body part at the cervix, never letting your hand stop touching that same kid. Find a head or it's rear legs and pull the kid out. Usually the doe is exhausted and you want the kids out faster than calcium injections and oxytocin and the like will start contractions....afterward with a flaccid uterus not contracting, she will do poorly or bleed to death if she doesn't get calcium, fluids and oxytocin to tone the uterus, using oxytocin in the uterus on your gloved hand and flushing with tetracycline after she passes her placenta.

In a normal kidding, I feel for presentation. I want to feel that first kid with two front hooves and teeth. Let her push several times and feel the head come down with the feet. IF there is only one foot with a first kid, than I push against the head and find the leg, bringing it down and forward out. Head back is the worst, I fish a men's workboot shoelace over the head like a halter and pull down while I pull on the front legs. I would like to invent something to clamp on the mouth, in with the teeth and over the muzzle, like you can to with your fingers, if mine were alot stronger to assist in pulling. Side of the body presentation is easier when she hasn't pushed alot, just move your hand to the right or left, looking for the head or the rear feet...when I do assist (I hate saying pulling because there is very little pulling if you simply fix the presentation) with a breech I hold onto the umbilical cord about 4 inches from the body, so it will not tear as the kid is delivered. Clamping and cutting it is the best thing to do. Two kids coming at the same time is of course scary because you don't know if they are fused. Pushing one head back, and then once again, running your hand down the head making sure the feet you pull forward are connected to the head of the kid you are moving into the cervix. Remember, front legs have knees, back legs have elbows.

If everyone this year did more pelvics, before, during and after labor and delivery, you will gain soo much confidence. Learn what a closed cervix feels like. What an open and ready to push cervix feels like, the difference between an older doe who is pushing 5 times, and the kid is nearly out, and a FF who pushes 5 times, and has 25 more to go before even getting the head engaged. What a normal placenta feels and looks like, what an empty uterus feels like.

We all will loose kids, we all will have horrible deliveries, and a death of a doe. But your numbers will go way down if you stop guessing that everything is fine and feel for it. 

Obviously go in clean, wear gloves if you prefer, use antibiotics correctly and know why you are using them. Vicki


----------

